# Wtf!!



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So now the ban hammer thread is gone? Just what in the is going on around here? This ain't right. if there are no answers forthcoming I am the hell out of here.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

There was a ban hammer thread??? Must be a long one, from the looks of it this morning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

guys, be patient.
I'm dancing as fast as I can to get everything straight.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> There was a ban hammer thread??? Must be a long one, from the looks of it this morning.


Yeah, it appears we had a Friday night massacre. People banned and whole threads disappearing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just awakened to this? Not even any caffeine? 

Relax, guys. The damage can be undone.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> guys, be patient.
> I'm dancing as fast as I can to get everything straight.


Can we get a video of that???

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Should we see if I can swear faster then Denton can edit? :devil:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Should we see if I can swear faster then Denton can edit? :devil:


I think you'd win by a mile


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think you'd win by a mile


You've sen my typing skills, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now another thread is gone?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket is responding. RPD was able to contact her. She's just a few minutes out.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep! My thread is gone. Probably this one will disappear too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> You've sen my typing skills, huh?


Well at the time I was thinking of POs ability to swear, but now that you mention it...&#8230;...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep! My thread is gone. Probably this one will disappear too.


Your still a junior member with only one post.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep! My thread is gone. Probably this one will disappear too.


and you and my post count is now down to 1 each...&#8230;&#8230;.and we all know I can talk a whole lot more than that.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@JustAnotherNut. I see you got demoted too. We must be a couple of dangerous characters.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ok ya'll, I gots me things to do and this shit better get cleared up by the time I get back later...…...or I'll just have to break a nail or sumpin


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did BLM take over in trudeau country???

How in the hell did they miss me??????

There was a glitch late last night, sight was off line for about 20 minutes, was that the purge time?????????????

Just say the word and I am gone from here, will get more work done that's anyways.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Going through other older postings, there is no indication of hawg or slippy being banned, 

something is wrong with the server.

That is probably why I was missed, it never happened.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like it’s all getting fixed. Just give it a little time.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The dead have risen... woo hoo hilarious stuff !

Haha the enemy from within dun went off the rails of the crazy train :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> The dead have risen... woo hoo hilarious stuff !
> 
> Haha the enemy from within dun went off the rails of the crazy train :tango_face_grin:


I think it was touch and go there for a while. The Mods were arguing among themselves whether or not to bring you back from the dead. :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RPD was able to get hold of Cricket who is doing the admin-level stuff to repair damage. RPD unbanned those who were banned. I ran around screaming, "Abandon Ship; she's going down!!!"

Now, why did this happen? Some of you might remember a thread started by Leon, last night. He claimed the local SO told him to handle a situation as the County won't respond. He claimed three GA counties weren't responding, anymore. I asked for verification, as he has spun yarns here many times. He got mad at me and took it out on the board since he doesn't have the admin authority to ban me.

Oh, I did notice some of y'all went straight to the PC conspiracy theory. Keep on being so knee-jerk and y'all will get a group-discount on knee braces!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> RPD was able to get hold of Cricket who is doing the admin-level stuff to repair damage. RPD unbanned those who were banned. I ran around screaming, "Abandon Ship; she's going down!!!"
> 
> Now, why did this happen? Some of you might remember a thread started by Leon, last night. He claimed the local SO told him to handle a situation as the County won't respond. He claimed three GA counties weren't responding, anymore. I asked for verification, as he has spun yarns here many times. He got mad at me and took it out on the board since he doesn't have the admin authority to ban me.
> 
> Oh, I did notice some of y'all went straight to the PC conspiracy theory. Keep on being so knee-jerk and y'all will get a group-discount on knee braces!:vs_laugh:


So why is he still part of this board as a mod? Seems pretty childish of him to throw a tantrum throwing the chairs and tipping over the desks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> So why is he still part of this board as a mod? Seems pretty childish of him to throw a tantrum throwing the chairs and tipping over the desks.


He's no longer a part of this community.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> RPD was able to get hold of Cricket who is doing the admin-level stuff to repair damage. RPD unbanned those who were banned. I ran around screaming, "Abandon Ship; she's going down!!!"
> 
> Now, why did this happen? Some of you might remember a thread started by Leon, last night. He claimed the local SO told him to handle a situation as the County won't respond. He claimed three GA counties weren't responding, anymore. I asked for verification, as he has spun yarns here many times. He got mad at me and took it out on the board since he doesn't have the admin authority to ban me.
> 
> Oh, I did notice some of y'all went straight to the PC conspiracy theory. Keep on being so knee-jerk and y'all will get a group-discount on knee braces!:vs_laugh:


Denton old buddy. I'll have you know that my knees are already bad and I am shopping for knee braces already this morning. It appears that my right wing paranoia has already claimed my knees! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> He's no longer a part of this community.


Roger that. This is no place and no time for children.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> RPD was able to get hold of Cricket who is doing the admin-level stuff to repair damage. RPD unbanned those who were banned. I ran around screaming, "Abandon Ship; she's going down!!!"
> 
> Now, why did this happen? Some of you might remember a thread started by Leon, last night. He claimed the local SO told him to handle a situation as the County won't respond. He claimed three GA counties weren't responding, anymore. I asked for verification, as he has spun yarns here many times. He got mad at me and took it out on the board since he doesn't have the admin authority to ban me.
> 
> Oh, I did notice some of y'all went straight to the PC conspiracy theory. Keep on being so knee-jerk and y'all will get a group-discount on knee braces!:vs_laugh:


Yeah guilty didn't have any other explanation. Like I said I figgered i prolly had it coming so I wasn't going to complain much really.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Did BLM take over in trudeau country???
> 
> How in the hell did they miss me??????
> 
> ...


We weren't posting 6' apart....:devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok. Here's the deal.
I have unbanned all that were banned.
Hawg, I have bad news. I did you 2nd, after @Slippy. But you were right at the (almost) top!:vs_peace:

Leon deleted entire pages of threads, which is why some post counts went down, like Chiefster and Justanothernut.

Cricket did damage control by dumping Leon, and has returned to what I so rudely interrupted her from.
Denton is claiming he doesn't know how to restore threads. A likely story.:vs_laugh:

So, I am going through each and every section looking for Leon's mischief and restoring threads. By myself. 
Give things time to settle out, and your post counts should be restored.

If you notice anyone that was banned, and should not have been, or notice a still missing thread, PM me and I'll take care of it.

Red Dog Master does not count. He knows why and it's legit.:devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Man, I ain't worked this hard since retirement.

And that stress level is not good for a guy with PTSD. It elevates the heart rate, elevates the breathing, the subconscious switches to KILL mode.
All sorts of bad things.

It's time I took a nap.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Man, I ain't worked this hard since retirement.
> 
> And that stress level is not good for a guy with PTSD. It elevates the heart rate, elevates the breathing, the subconscious switches to KILL mode.
> All sorts of bad things.
> ...


We need a round of applause here to. A mods job is all volunteer work which can be relentless sometimes!

Thanks RPD and company for all you do!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> We need a round of applause here to. A mods job is all volunteer work which can be relentless sometimes!
> 
> Thanks RPD and company for all you do!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess its kinda like lovin', All's Well That Ends Well! :vs_blush: 

Slippy out! :vs_smile:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well You sure don’t have to restore my posts, at least not on my account. I don’t mind being demoted back to a junior member. I can cause the same mischief with one or 2000 previous posts!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD.. naps are ALWAYS good...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well You sure don't have to restore my posts, at least not on my account. I don't mind being demoted back to a junior member. I can cause the same mischief with one or 2000 previous posts!


Yeah, I never read any of them anyway....:devil::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_peace:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Forum may be slow for a bit. I am rebuilding threads then I am going to dinner with my daughter.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robie said:


> Yeah, I never read any of them anyway....:devil::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_peace:


Yeah well they were all 99% bullshit anyway! :devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yeah well they were all 99% bullshit anyway! :devil:


But at least it was fun. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well You sure don't have to restore my posts, at least not on my account. I don't mind being demoted back to a junior member. I can cause the same mischief with one or 2000 previous posts!


As my favorite Marine used to say: "Shazam!!".
I wake up from my 2.5 hour nap and you have 2,108 posts back.

Cricket said the forum would slow down for a bit as she's still fixing things in the background.
But, like a fine cup of coffee it just has to percolate for a bit, I guess.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Forum may be slow for a bit. I am rebuilding threads then I am going to dinner with my daughter.


Post counts appear to be close to normal now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Post counts appear to be close to normal now.


Uh @Cricket, you do remember that normal isn't normal here, right? That is, no one here is normal, well, maybe except for me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Good to see you Cricket.

....and thanks. Sorry you had to clean up aisle 7.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Good to see you Cricket.
> 
> ....and thanks. Sorry you had to clean up aisle 7.


And Isles 2, 3, and 9. Leon was a little prick. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems just one word is all it takes, starts with F and ends with uck and your out of here, didn’t realize the ice was that thin.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> It seems just one word is all it takes, starts with F and ends with uck and your out of here, didn't realize the ice was that thin.......


Seems you are unaware of what happened and prefer to make up what you don't know. Look in the couple threads about the incident and you'll see it explained in full.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> It seems just one word is all it takes, starts with F and ends with uck and your out of here, didn't realize the ice was that thin.......


Look at post #23 in this thread.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seems you are unaware of what happened and prefer to make up what you don't know. Look in the couple threads about the incident and you'll see it explained in full.


Oops.....my bad....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Oops.....my bad....


 @Denton

I think you should ban rstanek for a few days. He needs a banner and a boost with his bad boy image. 
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey!!
Can this be like every place i ever worked, when something goes wrong, we blame the last guy who left?
"Yeah, the board is a little slow today? It's all Leon's fault."

Come on, you know you all do that too!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Leon musta been from way back. Cant readily recall much of input anyway...but that aint unusual. My brain is missing. lol


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey! I wasn’t banned so I don’t deserve a “banned” banner. But I was demoted. So do I get a “demoted” banner? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> 
> I think you should ban rstanek for a few days. He needs a banner and a boost with his bad-boy image.
> :tango_face_grin:


Nope. He has to earn it. Nothing is given. On top of that, someone has to notice it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Nope. He has to earn it. Nothing is given. On top of that, someone has to notice it.


OK, @*rstanek* - you know what you have to do. Make it count!!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

, you all know I really don’t like being an asshole, but I can if I have to. Its amazing some on this forum are able to function in real life, to read some of their self-righteous shit, you know who you are....you think you have all the answers and other’s opinions or facts don’t matter, well k you and have a good day.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> , you all know I really don't like being an asshole, but I can if I have to. Its amazing some on this forum are able to function in real life, to read some of their self-righteous shit, you know who you are....you think you have all the answers and other's opinions or facts don't matter, well k you and have a good day.....


Well, there ya go. You got five days in the cooler. Hawg, give him his badge.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, there ya go. You got five days in the cooler. Hawg, give him his badge.


ROTF I hooked him up pre ban Just after I saw it I knew it was coming as sure as the sun will shine tomorrow.

Disclaimer- I did not promote that its MG's fault :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> ROTF I hooked him up pre ban Just after I saw it I knew it was coming as sure as the sun will shine tomorrow.
> 
> Disclaimer- I did not promote that its MG's fault :vs_lol:


Our two sites are like peas in a pod.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> ROTF I hooked him up pre ban Just after I saw it I knew it was coming as sure as the sun will shine tomorrow.
> 
> Disclaimer- I did not promote that its MG's fault :vs_lol:


 Yes, yes it is. :vs_cool:

LOL even in the blast @rstanek wishes us a good day. Whatta pal!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

See guys, all we have to do to get @Cricket to come around is nuke the place from orbit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Our two sites are like peas in a pod.


Maybe more like here's the garden, and there's the tools in the weeds.
I like the wild weeds; and I really like the tools. :vs_wave:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You mean all I gotta do to get a badge is use the “F” word? Hell! I’m a life long sailor! I use that word constantly all day long, every day! Just ask any of my 3 wives. I can make whole sentences out of just that one word. :devil:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> You mean all I gotta do to get a badge is use the "F" word? Hell! I'm a life long sailor! I use that word constantly all day long, every day! Just ask any of my 3 wives. I can make whole sentences out of just that one word. :devil:


Well there Chief.....you're not getting out of here without sayin it.

Maybe tomorrow we can start a fight or something and tell these yahoos where to stick that fork, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems people don’t mind cheapening the badge. A shame.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> Seems people don't mind cheapening the badge. A shame.


Did you just throw down the gauntlet????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Did you just throw down the gauntlet????


No. Just the opposite, as a matter of fact. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> No. Just the opposite, as a matter of fact. I thought that was obvious.


ok I'm tired, you're pissing me off...&#8230;&#8230;.talk about a meanie, meanie, poo, poo head


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok I'm tired, you're pissing me off...&#8230;&#8230;.talk about a meanie, meanie, poo, poo head


Ok. Let's suppose gold could be found under every rock. Would it have value?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

No worries. I’m just stirring the pot a little. I have no intention of “committing the dreaded infraction”......... well not anytime soon............unless seriously provoked! I like this forum and will continue to follow the rules. But I do enjoy stirring things up on occasion. Keeps the blood flowing!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> No worries. I'm just stirring the pot a little. I have no intention of "committing the dreaded infraction"......... well not anytime soon............unless seriously provoked! I like this forum and will continue to follow the rules. But I do enjoy stirring things up on occasion. Keeps the blood flowing!


Anyone can get thrown out of the bar. All ya have to do is insult the bar tender, tell him his wife is ugly and steal his dog. But if you really want to kick the cart over you screw his wife, steal his truck and his dog, :devil:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> No worries. I'm just stirring the pot a little. I have no intention of "committing the dreaded infraction"......... well not anytime soon............unless seriously provoked! I like this forum and will continue to follow the rules. But I do enjoy stirring things up on occasion. Keeps the blood flowing!


Actually me neither...too damn much trouble. But since we were demoted but not banned, I thought I'd put up the offer

Well, until SOMEONE just had to butt in


----------

